# oval office 5/14 thursday



## tcsurfisher (Jan 30, 2008)

anyone up for a few cold ones and some bs


----------



## Bamagirl325 (Nov 18, 2008)

I would be...


----------



## greygoose00 (Apr 1, 2008)

I would if I didn't have to work.....


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Not this week.... have a KFC meeting tonight... crawfish boil tomorrow night... and most of Sat at the kid's fishing clinic.. then the shark tourney. My week is shot!!! :doh :letsdrink


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

oh yea i'll be there.:letsdrink


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Count me in!


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

iwon't be able to make it this week way to much to do.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

man i am worn out........seems like there has been something every night this week and still got the weekend to go. not sure if i am going to make it. ya'all have a few for me.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

mitch and i will be there.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Mandy and I will come by... (now that I've figured it's just right across the bridge from us!)


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I would be...but I have a shark tourney we plan on winning that I must prepare for. I see some of my competition is going anyways...I guess theyrealize its a lost call for em....haaa haa!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

No we're just already prepared! Already have lots ofbloody bait and made up some new shark leaders last night.I just finished sharpening some hooks!

Only thing left to do is load the boat!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa! You caught that Konz!


----------



## Bamagirl325 (Nov 18, 2008)

There is always time for food and beer!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Duty calls and now I'm gonna have to miss tonight. TC I owe you at least a couple beers for that rod rack but I'll have to buy them for you next Thursday.


----------

